# Is it implantation, help!



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi, sorry this is going to be a little tmi so i apologise now! 
So this month i think i ovulated on day 7/8, which is very early for me although not unheard of. Well dh and i had a little bedroom aerobics on day 8,10,12 and today being day 13 i went to the gym and swimming tonight. Well i popped to the loo before going into the pool and there was a little bleed, fresh blood. On our lurve making on day 8 i was particularly lubricated, more than i have ever been before. This month has been so different we had fun with it and it wasnt about the baby making but about us, i felt very relaxed. So i guess im asking could the bleed ( which has stopped and was just on loo paper) be related to fertilising/implantation? I dont wana do the whole google thing as im sure my fellow FF's could tell me more!!!!

All help, advice, comments welcome. Trying not to get hopes up but this has never happened before!

Sarah xxx


----------



## lily1980 (Feb 2, 2012)

Hi Sarah - I've never been pregnant so I can't tell you from personal experience.  I've done a fair bit of googling etc on implantation bleeding as I frequently get breakthrough bleeding about 1 - 1.5 weeks before AF is due and every time I pray that it is implantation bleeding.  Being more positive though it sounds like you don't get this kind of mid cycle bleeding so fingers crossed it could be for you.

Normally the blood is more brown in colour rather than being fresh bright red blood and it does occur approx 5-10 days after ovulation.  Did you have any pain with it like cramping?

Good luck         
xxx


----------



## Sarah1712 (Mar 6, 2011)

I had a slight ache around my right side. I am now day 14 of cycle so who knows what that was. I have succumed to google and there are a lot of people saying ovulation bleed but again tmi but my cervical mucus is almost non existant, in fact. Little dry (sorry if ur eating breakfast lol). 
Just need lots of suggestions as its driving me mad!

Sarah x


----------



## DiamondGirl (Mar 13, 2012)

Hi Sarah, I know how you feel - Google is NOT your freind when it comes to implantation bleeding!  
From what i've seen, the time for implantation bleeding varies but a midwife did once post that 'textbook' implantation is between 5 - 12dpo. (i saw an american post that said she thought she had implantation bleed at 7 /2 weeks ? WTF?)  

Anyay, I am currently 11dpo and had a light & short bleed at 5 dpo with a little bit of cramping.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Wish I could help, I prayed for an implantation bleed, but never got one, but it's a lot more common than no bleed at all... my first 'pregnancy' symptom was severe cramping which I thought was AF ... wishing you all the very very best
Sheila


----------

